# iPod Alternatives



## anthroguy101 (Mar 5, 2011)

My iPod Video 5G (32GB) is nearing the end of its life, and I've had it for almost five years.

What MP3 player (read: not a smartphone) would you recommend for someone who wants the same amount of storage (or perhaps something that's expandable) and also has comparable (if not better) sound quality?  Do they make any such device with apps?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 5, 2011)

Players that support non-lossless types I suppose. There's that S9 or whatever that's pretty hot, Zune is luke-warm, but pretty much anything that can play FLAC works for me.

/Not helpful


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 5, 2011)

I've had a Zune HD for a year now and it's comparable. The downside: it's not 3G/4G and apps for the device are limited.


----------



## Zydala (Mar 6, 2011)

The original Sansa Fuze and the Sansa Clip+ are really nice players to check out. They're pretty cheap for how good they can be, and usually start from 2-4-8 gigs, but you can buy a micro SD card (they sell 32 gig cards these days!) and together that's about the same size.

Of course there aren't really apps for those players... but you can put Rockbox firmware on them and that lets you put on some apps and games and stuff.

Here's a good site to look at all the different mp3 players out there: http://anythingbutipod.com/


----------



## Rouz (Mar 6, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I've had a Zune HD for a year now and it's comparable. The downside: it's not 3G/4G and apps for the device are limited.



It sucks Microsoft is basically letting the Zune die off, I loved the software. I'm happy to see it living on in WP7. 

YOu can go on NewEgg and still get ZuneHD pretty cheap (meh) because its been out over a year, and is well worth the price, plus with Zune pass its an amazing deal.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16855604029&cm_re=zune_hd-_-55-604-029-_-Product


----------



## CyberFoxx (Mar 6, 2011)

Sansa Fuze (Either first or second version) is great. Toss Rockbox on it, get a decent sized microSDHC card and you are good to go. I got a Fuze v2 and I couldn't be happier. Only thing to note, you have to boot into the original firmware to actually transfer stuff over. But the good thing is that if you boot up the Fuze into Rockbox and plug in the USB cable, Rockbox will boot into the original firmware for you. Then you can manually reboot it back into Rockbox when you are done. They are working on getting USB working, and they are close, but it's no big deal without it.


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 6, 2011)

Zydala said:


> but you can buy a micro SD card (they sell 32 gig cards these days!)


 
About damn time. Not priced too bad either. 

There is also the Sandisk Sansa View, which goes up to 32GB, and has the card slot so it can be expanded to 64GB. I'd be tempted to go this route myself, except I'd probably get more music, fill it up, and be where I am now again. There needs to be more MP3 players with hard drives.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 6, 2011)

Sansas are pretty good little boxes. Mine lasted for 3 years with no problems. I had a 2008 1G Sansa Clip, cost me $20, and gave me radio, voice recording, and radio recording options. 

I had an ipod shuffle for about 2 years, and had to go to the Apple store about 3 times to get it fixed. And it didn't do shit.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 6, 2011)

Man, my sister has an MP3 that has a fucking built in camera./ My iPod doesn't even have that.
http://www.hipstreetonline.com/prod...yer,-Touchscreen-With-Camera-(HS%2d3245).html
P sure that's it


----------



## Rouz (Mar 7, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Man, my sister has an MP3 that has a fucking built in camera./ My iPod doesn't even have that.
> http://www.hipstreetonline.com/prod...yer,-Touchscreen-With-Camera-(HS%2d3245).html
> P sure that's it


 
Newer iPods do...
But that is a pretty badass looking.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 7, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Newer iPods do...
> But that is a pretty badass looking.


 Yeah it's really cool. It comes with a stylus & touch screen and can record videos and take pics


----------



## Rouz (Mar 7, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Yeah it's really cool. It comes with a stylus & touch screen and can record videos and take pics



How is the software though? That's one of the reason the iPad, and iPod are so popular because their software is so polished. I can't imagine this thing having the same amount, the video on the site it only gives you a quick glimps of it.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 7, 2011)

Rouz said:


> How is the software though? That's one of the reason the iPad, and iPod are so popular because their software is so polished. I can't imagine this thing having the same amount.


 
I'm not... sure what you mean? It's not an iphone .. there's no apps for it


----------



## Rouz (Mar 7, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I'm not... sure what you mean? It's not an iphone .. there's no apps for it



Polished being it is consistent, and there are no chokes in the software.


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 7, 2011)

Rouz said:


> How is the software though? That's one of the reason the iPad, and iPod are so popular because their software is so polished. I can't imagine this thing having the same amount, the video on the site it only gives you a quick glimps of it.


Yes, my dad has some cheap POS MP3 player that is somewhat similar, and it is confusing as fuck to use. And with unknown brands like that, you have no idea if it will last.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 7, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Polished being it is consistent, and there are no chokes in the software.


 
Oh idk, I've never used it. I'll ask my sister though


----------



## net-cat (Mar 9, 2011)

If you want video capabilities:

http://www.apple.com/ipod
http://www.zune.net/

Yeah, I know it sucks. But I've never seen an Android media player that didn't fail hard at it. And the so-called "video" players that roll their own firmware are barely worth mentioning.

If you don't want video capabilities:

http://www.rockbox.org/

1. Look under the "Stable Ports" section.
2. Buy one that you like. (I'm partial to the SanDisk Sansa e200 series.)
3. Use the Rockbox installer (in their downloads section) to install rockbox.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 10, 2011)

net-cat said:


> If you want video capabilities:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/ipod
> http://www.zune.net/
> ...



Android for as much as I love it, it has the crappiest native music player on any Smartphone OS.


----------



## net-cat (Mar 10, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Android for as much as I love it, it has the crappiest native music player on any Smartphone OS.


At least Google allows you to replace "core functionality" on Android unlike certain other smartphone-like devices. Regrettably, one of the prerequisites to be allowed into the Android Market to get something like that is "be an actual smartphone and not a media player*." Non-smartphones are generally relegated to the hive of scum and villainy that is "Searching for APK files on Google." (Or Bing, if you're feeling particularly sardonic.)

* Though I think that's changing with Honeycomb.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 10, 2011)

net-cat said:


> At least Google allows you to replace "core functionality" on Android unlike certain other smartphone-like devices. Regrettably, one of the prerequisites to be allowed into the Android Market to get something like that is "be an actual smartphone and not a media player*." Non-smartphones are generally relegated to the hive of scum and villainy that is "Searching for APK files on Google." (Or Bing, if you're the sort who loves irony.)
> 
> * Though I think that's changing with Honeycomb.



Yeah it is, which make me sort of want to learn Java really bad. I only know Object C, and some C++. 
I'm really excited about WebOS with HP behind it, I 've been reading a lot of that non-sense it between school and stuff.


----------



## Cain (Mar 10, 2011)

anthroguy101 said:


> My iPod Video 5G (32GB) is nearing the end of its life, and I've had it for almost five years.
> 
> What MP3 player (read: not a smartphone) would you recommend for someone who wants the same amount of storage (or perhaps something that's expandable) and also has comparable (if not better) sound quality?  Do they make any such device with apps?


 get a itouch 32 gigs! I only have an 8 gb one, but the sound quality is good.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Mar 10, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Android for as much as I love it, it has the crappiest native music player on any Smartphone OS.


 
You can easily 'crack' it and get all the software for it you want outside of what's offered on the Android Market.

With the way smartphones are right now, I still wonder why anyone would need a seperate MP3 player or a camera or anything? You can get 20+ seperate devices for whatever you want, but if one device can do it all, why bother? I have only my android and its all I need really. It can do all that an I-ohone or Ipod can do and more. 
And that without calling video calls 'revolutionary' (seriously Apple, do you think we're retarded? My previous phone was not even a smartphone and it could do video calls. Years ago.)


----------



## Lunar (Mar 19, 2011)

Sansas are amazing.  Mine's been through the washer and I've had it for over a year since.  And it's a refurb.  Only downside on mine is it takes FOREVER to start after you put more songs on it.  They're cheap(ish) and simple, especially if all you're looking for is something to play music on.


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 19, 2011)

Seconding all the love for Sansas, so long as you don't mind a slightly (hahaha did i say slightly) ugly interface with Rockboxable models.  Added bonus is being able to use just about any music management program with it, from WMP (which is actually decent now) to winamp/foobar/songbird/etc. with the right plugins.  However, if you get something ridiculous like a 32GB microSDHC card, you've spent quite a lot.

Otherwise, I'm happy with my Zune 80, and would suggest a Zune HD 32GB if you can get one.  As was said, the Zune line was discontinued by Microsoft, so you should be able to get good deals.  Zune pass should still remain, if you're into that.  I know I got a pretty good deal out of it, even though the software isn't that nice.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 19, 2011)

What exactly is the point in getting an MP3 player that is not a phone these days?


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 19, 2011)

Lobar said:


> What exactly is the point in getting an MP3 player that is not a phone these days?


Storage. If I had a phone with 64GB on it, it would not be long before I fill it up. Or with MP3 players, there are models that have hard drives, so I can go higher.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Mar 19, 2011)

Lobar said:


> What exactly is the point in getting an MP3 player that is not a phone these days?


 
Easy, an MP3 player plays music, a phone makes calls. And that's how it should be! (Yes, I follow K.I.S.S. Crazy eh?)


Now get off my lawn!


----------



## theinkfox (Mar 21, 2011)

I recommend you these 2
http://www.iriver.com/
http://www.cowonglobal.com/
they are even better than ipods


----------

